

Ask HN: Cheapest place to buy a .com domain - quizbiz

Where is the cheapest HN approved place to buy .coms?
======
3dFlatLander
Namecheap isn't the cheapest of them all, but for new domains, they are less
expensive than godaddy now. I've been using them for years without a problem.
Clean interface, paypal supported, and it just works like it should.

~~~
shedd
NameCheap + the current month's coupon
(<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=namecheap+coupon>) is usually hard to
beat price-wise for new domain registrations

------
Osiris
I use 1and1.com. They charge $9 per year for .com domains.

------
Concours
try www.godaddy.com , it's very easy as well, just monitor the next offer they
make. you can get a .com domain during promotion time for ~2$ otherwise, make
a google search for godaddy promotional codes, before buying one.

~~~
Chirael
I'm pretty certain that godaddy either sells your customer data to spammers,
or makes it trivially easy for spammers to access it.

How do I know? Because years ago I registered a few domains with a godaddy-
specific address (godaddy@myhost which was an alias for my real account), and
I can't tell you the unbelievable amount of spam I got through that address
over the years that followed. And godaddy was the ONLY site I ever gave that
address to.

I don't care if they are the cheapest or not, I will never use them again.

~~~
babyshake
I second this notion. You should be willing to pay a few extra bucks to get a
legit, trustworthy service.

~~~
quizbiz
from?

